# AOKP 23 users only. Is Quick-Torch working for you?



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

​
*How is AOKP Quick-Torch working?*

Perfect. I'm on 23, stock kernel, no theme97.63%Perfect. I'm on 23 + another kernel only.1210.17%Perfect. I'm on 23, another Kernel +Theme 108.47%Works sometimes. I'm on 23, Stock kernel, no theme75.93%Works sometimes. I'm on 23 + another kernel only.1714.41%Works sometimes. I'm on 23, another Kernel +Theme75.93%Rarely Works.I'm on 23, stock kernel, no theme97.63%Rarely Works. I'm on 23 + another kernel only54.24%Rarely Works. I'm on 23, another Kernel +Theme10.85%I wiped.2924.58%I didn't wipe1210.17%


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

*^^Take the poll^^*​
Trying to see how wide spread problems are for ​AOKP's New Quick-Torch feature.​
Is it a bug? Or user error. ​Vote a second time to indicate if you wiped.​
.​


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

Works for me...can't do the poll though till I get home.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

Works for me too. Can't do the poll on the app though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

It works just fine for me...

You have to have the screen off (not just at lockscreen), hold power. Let go of power when you want the light to go off. Is this what you are doing?


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

Working fine here. I just lit up the movie room at the meeting im at testing haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

Roman,

Would you consider adding this to AOKP? http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,12639


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

x.v_ said:


> Would you consider adding this to AOKP? http://review.cyanog...m/#change,12639



*See FAQ #3 for requests.*​
.


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

jocampbe said:


> Working fine here.


Are you guys stock 23, no mods, stock kernel?

.


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

Ok, anyone having problems should try full wipe, because I have not seen a single person that has done a full wipe that has had probs so far. Just saying  lol


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

PANCAKER said:


> I have not seen a single person that has done a full wipe that has had probs so far.


Just added a Wipe/ Not Wiped question. 
So Make 1 choice above, one below.

.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Is seems kind of picky. Sometimes it works right off the bat, sometimes it takes a couple tries. I can't really put a pattern/reason to it, seems random. Full wipe.

Will vote momentarily.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Is seems kind of picky. Will vote momentarily.


Thanks!


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Working great for me, I haven't used it a lot but it's worked the times I have.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Does not work for me at all.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

No issues, no theme, ive tried glados, and franco kernel as well as stock and no issues.but i always format system, and delete user data when i install a rom, i dont have any data that doesnt get backed up to google or is on the sd card, and logging into my 4 or so apps that require it is fine..


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

I did a full wipe, b23 stock kernel, with or without Black Exodus theme, it has only worked once for me. I have tried repeatedly but cannot replicate it...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I've tried it on stock 23 with nothing else and 23 with faux kernel both yield the torch working 1 out of 10 times.


----------



## david617 (Dec 21, 2011)

PANCAKER said:


> Ok, anyone having problems should try full wipe, because I have not seen a single person that has done a full wipe that has had probs so far. Just saying  lol


I did full wipe, booted, torch only worked within 10sec of screen off. Flashed imo's 1.10, same torch issue. 
I don't think people who didn't wipe would be posting bugs.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I've tried it on stock 23 with nothing else and 23 with faux kernel both yield the torch working 1 out of 10 times.


One out of every 2 times for me, on Faux 13b9 and Cobalt theme


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Works every time, Trinity 156/512, Cobalt, upgraded from m3 with full wipe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yup. Works every time.


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

So far, 21 are having problems, 17 no problems, 75% wiped.
Kernel/ themes don't seem to matter.

.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Absolutely perfect for me, custom ROM, theme, and a few tweaks as well. Franco, Framework Animation Mod, ICS and Black theme, pulldown menu mod are what I can think of that I use off the top of my head.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

brainfire said:


> So far, 21 are having problems, 17 no problems, 75% wiped.
> Kernel/ themes don't seem to matter.
> 
> .


People are long pressing it and not letting go right?


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

It would be a tragedy if it was just a technique thing.

.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

works for me every time, b23+stock kernel+black exodus theme
didn't see that option in poll --> b23+stock kernel+themed
also happy I got 11+hrs battery life w/3.2hrs screen on time.








good night. z_Z


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

brainfire said:


> It would be a tragedy if it was just a technique thing.
> 
> .


But it would be kinda funny... lol


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

For those it works "perfectly" for, can you do it at any time interval after screen off? I.e. 10, 20, 30 seconds or especially 10, 20 minutes off? I'm interested in seeing if the longer times off are consistently working.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Not trying to beat a dead horse here, but just trying to isolate what might be the differences in some peoples experience.

The design of fasttorch is thus:

FROM SCREEN OFF (shouldn't matter if lockscreen has timed out, or manually put there... so long as screen is off).
Press and HOLD POWER (DO NOT LET IT GO)
within a few seconds (this varies a lot unfortunately) 
screen & torch will come on
(often the screen will come on long before torch).
when you release the power button
torch will go out (Again, the timing on this can vary - sometimes it stays on for a few seconds).

I have had it take 4 to 5 seconds to come on, so be sure you are giving it plenty of time to activate.

This has worked near perfectly for me.

Only a few times have I not had it activate. Those instances were when I left the phone idle for 20 minutes or more, so I'm thinking there may be some issues with kernels/sleep, etc.

for those that are having problems, please report how long (roughly) the screen had been off.

At any time, you should be able to press power to turn the screen off, and then do a long press on power and the torch should activate. this as worked 100% for me.


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> for those that are having problems, please report how long (roughly) the screen had been off.
> At any time, you should be able to press power to turn the screen off,
> and then do a long press on power and the torch should activate. this as worked 100% for me.


Yesterday I wiped/ latest gapps/ build 23 and it was working 100% all day. 
Totally 23. No mods/ themes/ kernels. I was showing it off to all my friends. 
Screen off time, manual off or timeout, 10x's in a row, didn't matter. Worked perfectly.
Today it's 1 in 10.









If I manually activate torch from pulldown, turn screen off, long press power, 
it works 1 time like it should. Then not again. this is consistent.

.


----------



## elmerjr128 (Feb 14, 2012)

Only works within ~30 seconds of the screen turning off. If it is off longer than that, I have to turn screen on, turn screen off, then hold power button for the torch to work.

Full wipe, 23+Franco+Lucid theme.


----------



## edsped (Jan 28, 2012)

Mine isn't working for me properly on Liquid, have to do the on > off > on thing. Also, when using the normal torch toggle the LED turns off whenever I lock the screen. If I let it time out then it stays on, so obviously the power button is turning off the LED. Pretty annoying.


----------

